# Bisher größtes Add-On für Path of Exile angekündigt



## der-sack88 (15. Februar 2017)

*Bisher größtes Add-On für Path of Exile angekündigt*

Mit "The Fall of Oriath" bzw. Update 3.0 ist gestern das bisher größte Update/Add-On für das ARPG "Path of Exile" angekündigt worden. Nachdem zuletzt mit "Atlas of Worlds" das komplette Endgame überarbeitet wurde kümmert sich der Entwickler Grinding Gear Games nun intensiv um den Weg dorthin. Der Release ist für den Sommer 2017 geplant.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFAPw_F3jyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Offizieller Trailer

*Inhalt

*

sechs neue Akte: das bisher nur vier Akte umfassende Spiel wird um einen komplett neuen Akt 5 erweitert, indem es einen auf die Insel Oriath verschlägt. Von dieser war man ursprünglich verbannt worden und so in Wraeclast, dem Schauplatz der bisherigen vier Akte, gelandet. Anschließend besucht man in Teil zwei der Story und damit in den Akten 6-10 Teile der bisherigen Schauplätze erneut, erkundet aber auch neue Gebiete. Die Welt hat sich deutlich verändert, und so unterscheiden sich die Gebiete in Teil zwei der Geschichte deutlich von denen in Akt 1-5. Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die veränderte Welt erhält man in diesem Video von ZiggyD, der als Vertreter der Community "Fall of Oriath" bereits vor Ort anspielen konnte.
Wegfall der Schwierigkeitsgrade: statt wie bisher dreimal dieselbe Geschichte zu erleben fallen die Schwierigkeitsgrade Cruel und Merciless weg. Dank der jetzt zehn Akte reicht ein Durchgang, um die Maps und damit das Endgame zu erreichen.
24 neue Bosse: da man die "alten" Bosse aus Akt 1-5 natürlich schon besiegt hat trifft man in Teil zwei der Story auf 24 neue Endgegner. Darunter befinden sich auch alte Götter, die durch den Sieg über den Endgegner in Akt 4 erneut erstarken konnten.
Pantheon-System: mit dem Besiegen der erwähnten Götter erspielt man sich im Pantheon-System defensive Boni, die man jederzeit und kostenlos in der Stadt wechseln kann. Diese fallen allerdings nicht so mächtig wie z.B. die Boni durch die Ascendencies aus und dürften im Vergleich nur kleinere Anpassungen des Charakters sein. Allerdings erlaubt der jederzeit mögliche Wechsel der Boni natürlich Anpassungen an bestimmte Gegner.
Neue Skills, Items usw.: wie gewohnt wird es mit dem neuen Update auch neue Skills und Items geben, außerdem hat GGG weitere Verbesserungen versprochen. Diese Verbesserungen werden in den kommenden Wochen enthüllt. _Spekulation meinerseits: erwartet wird wohl eine Überarbeitung des Handelssystems, um den anfälligen und umständlichen Umweg über poe.trade zu ersetzen. Außerdem werden Änderungen an den Banditen, dem Labyrinth und den Elementarwiderständen nötig sein, die bisher auf den Schwierigkeitsgraden basierten. Ich gehe zudem davon aus, dass GGG das Balancing angeht und damit z.B. die Probleme, die mit dem übermächtigen Energy Shield und den im Vergleich zu schwachen Life-Builds entstehen._



*Timeline

*Bevor GGG mit Patch 3.0 "Fall of Oriath" veröffentlicht wird zur Überbrückung Version 2.6 erscheinen, zu der am 16.2. (in Neuseeland, also evtl. schon heute Abend bei uns) neue Details bekannt gegeben werden. Es wird neuen Content sowie eine Legacy League geben, die die Inhalte der bisherigen 17 Leagues verbindet. Eine League in PoE ist in etwa mit einer Season in Diablo 3 zu vergleichen, allerdings sorgt GGG mit kleinen Änderungen des Gameplays in jeder League für Abwechslung. Patch 2.6 wurde eingeschoben, da das ansonsten halbjährige große Content Update/Add-On (zu vergleichen z.B. mit zuletzt "Atlas of Worlds") noch nicht fertig war.
Diese Legacy League wird am 3.3. beginnen, der Start für die Beta von "Fall of Oriath" ist für Ende April/Anfang Mai angekündigt. Der Release der finalen Version ist für Juni/Juli geplant.
Außerdem wird es natürlich auch zum Release von "Fall of Oriath" wieder eine League geben. Zu erwarten ist dann allerdings wie gewohnt ein neues Gameplayelement.

Anmerkung für alle, denen Path of Exile (zu) wenig sagt: PoE ist komplett kostenlos und finanziert sich ausschließlich über optische Anpassungen und mehr Platz für Items in der Truhe. Jede League erscheinen mehrere sogenannte "Supporter Packs" zu unterschiedlichen Preisen, die unterschiedliche Boni enthalten, von Währung für den Shop für die genannten optischen Anpassungen bis zu T-Shirts und anderen "RL-Goodies".


*Quellen

*Ankündigungsseite des Enwicklers
Informationsvideo von ZiggyD


----------



## Lelwani (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bisher größtes Add-On für Path of Exile angekündigt*

würden sies doch nur ins deutsche überseten dann würd ichs auch spielen aber so nein danke.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bisher größtes Add-On für Path of Exile angekündigt*



Lelwani schrieb:


> würden sies doch nur ins deutsche überseten dann würd ichs auch spielen aber so nein danke.



SollteeiglschonvorJahrenübersetztwerden,aberirgendwiesindsienochnichtdazugekommen.Evtljamit3.0.Indeutschlandistdasspielnämlichnochtnichtwikrlichangekommen.IchspieleesschonseitderclosedBeta.

edit:wtf,warumkannichhierkeineleerzeichenmachen?


----------



## der-sack88 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bisher größtes Add-On für Path of Exile angekündigt*

Naja, auch in Deutschland gibts genug PoE-Spieler. Nur kommunizieren die eben auf Englisch.

Ich spiele solche Spiele normalerweise auch lieber auf Deutsch, bei PoE machts mir aber überhaupt nichts aus. Man beschäftigt sich wenn man es "richtig" spielt sowieso viel mit englischen Inhalten außerhalb des Spiels, sodass man nahezu keine Verständnisprobleme hat. Wenn ich z.B. im Wiki nachgucken wollen würde, auf welchem Level mein geplanter Skill in meinem CWDT-Setup funktioniert, aber erst alles übersetzen müsste... spätestens bei den 1325 Passivskills, von denen man immerhin mindestens 120 plus 8 skillen kann, wäre das ein unglaublicher Aufwand, sich für jeden Skill die passende englische Übersetzung herauszusuchen. PoE auf Deutsch zu spielen stelle ich mir unfassbar nervig vor. Gerade am Anfang, wenn man sich einen vernünftigen Einsteiger-Build suchen will, wäre Deutsch eine erhebliche Hürde. Und spätestens bei poe.trade wäre sowieso Ende.
Ich kann also nachvollziehen, warum GGG das Geld und die Arbeit lieber in den Inhalt steckt, denn nur so gibts auch für GGG Geld.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Voiceacting im Spiel großartig ist (die Trailer sind teilweise ein guter Vorgeschmack, der Shaper z.B.) und eine Version in mehreren Sprachen (mal ehrlich, nur deutsch wäre dann auch schwach) mit dieser Qualität für GGG wohl unbezahlbar wäre.

Natürlich kann man das ganze drumherum auch ignorieren und nur ein bisschen rumdaddeln, aber dann dürften auch kleine Verständnisprobleme kein Problem sein.


Übrigens gibts auf dem Kanal von ZiggyD (siehe oben) ein neues, ausführliches Interviews mit dem Entwickler Rory Rackham von GGG über das Pantheon-System und eines mit Chris Wilson über 3.0 an sich.


----------



## Lelwani (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bisher größtes Add-On für Path of Exile angekündigt*



Vaykir schrieb:


> SollteeiglschonvorJahrenübersetztwerden,aberirgendwiesindsienochnichtdazugekommen.Evtljamit3.0.Indeutschlandistdasspielnämlichnochtnichtwikrlichangekommen.IchspieleesschonseitderclosedBeta.
> 
> edit:wtf,warumkannichhierkeineleerzeichenmachen?




das probmel mit den leerzeichen hab ich auch , lass mich ratten du nutzt Chrome? wenn ja spiel bissl mit der enter taste  leer enter usw dann sollte es weg gehen

@ sack

mag ja sein nur mein englisch is eben nich das beste und deswegen bevorzuge ich deutsch und damit bin ich sicher nich der einzige


----------



## Defenz0r (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bisher größtes Add-On für Path of Exile angekündigt*

Man kopiert einfach den Text vom vorredner kopiert die rein und aendert den Text.
Voila.
Ist bloss ein Formatierungsproblem und die Administration hats bis jetzt nicht gefixt aber es besteht schon ewig.


----------

